# Anyone at LWC, Cardiff??



## Gemini74 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello, Just wondered if anyone is having treatment through LWC Cardiff (although I think you have your actual treatment in Swansea / London?) . Had some results through last week - very low AMH and just feel the consulatation didn't give as much info as would have liked. Going back next week for some more results and a repeat AMH. It's costing so much already and haven't really started treatment as yet!!! Will be better prepared this time and be armed with all the questions needed, oh a little less emotional..oops!!  

Having sperm storage through them at the moment, partner having reversal at Spire, Cardiff in New year, be good to hear your stories & successes with treatment. Any one else going through similar treatment? x


----------



## CLAIRE1969 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Gemini,

We were in a similiar position and needed a TESA op-where they extract sperm from the testes(should have seen DH face !!) (not sure if your DH needs sometthing different).A friend had recommended the new clinic CRWM and have to admit really impressed.We too had gone to Spire initially but the cost of our op was something we could not really afford.However had TESA done at CRWM and stored sperm at half the originally quoted price!We are having ICSI at CRWM next year .Not sure if they can help with what you need but you  can always give them a call and see what they say.

Claire


----------



## coldstuff (Jun 25, 2010)

try posting on the anyone at lwc swansea as you will go for some treatment there ec et xx


----------



## little pumpkin (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi ladies,

We are going for our follow up appointment at lwc Cardiff on Monday. No idea what they are going to say. Fingers crossed we can get something done. 

Xxx


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi everyone!  

Hope you don't mind me adding to your posts.  I'm a newbie on here, was diagnosed with Ovarian Failure when I was 17 (now 32), looking into egg donation as this is the only hope of a baby.  Went for 1st consultation with LWC Cardiff in June, waiting for blood test results and then hopefully will start the process.  Was told that there is 3-6 month waiting list for donor eggs.  Anyone had egg donation in LWC Cardiff? 

xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cant agree more with Claire !! I have have just had my treatment with CRMW (name changed to crgw) and I'm am 6 and a half weeks pregnant  I didn't do de but this is my advice. They are much cheaper than Lwc. I priced them both up. Also the drugs you have to have during treatment are really expensive with Lwc . CRMW let you get with homecare and they have a deal with them I paid 500 quid for drugs what Lwc would have charged 1300. From the prices I saw on the web site!!! And if u want to get your drugs elsewhere you have to pay for your prescription about 170 I think !! I know they have a connection which a easten european place and u can have eggs from them and I don't think there is a waiting list (not 100% on this mind) there is a CRMW thread and one of the ladies on there is about to start the process of de with them . Pop over the ladies are brilliant and will answer any questions u have. Also crgw have a website lots of info on there and they have a open night every month. I would really advise u visit and have a look at the place it's really fab xx


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Helen, I will have a look at thread.  Congratulations on your pregnancy, amazing news xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

No problem Hun , where Ever you decide to go hope u get he result u want  xxx


----------



## clanix (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi there,

I (we) have our 1st appointment at LWC tomorrow (after being told we would have to go on a 18 month waiting list on NHS).  I chose them because they have higher success rates of IVF with women my age (38-40) 

I'd also be interested in hearing others' experiences of the place.


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Clanix

How are you?  Hope your appt went well.  What did you think?  We are onyl early on in our journey but we have so far been very happy with all the staff.  I can't compare with other private clinics as have not had treatment anywhere else.  We did however go to the NHS clinic and we find they are alot better than NHS, but I suppose they should be as we are paying a fortune!

Hope you can start your tx soon xxx


----------



## clanix (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Anne, app went well thanks but I get really disheartened when
they talk about the percentage chances of it working and all 
The things that can go wrong. It seems like such an expensive 
Gamble. Xx


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Clanix

I know it's very expensive and the odds are against us but as my DH keeps reminding me unless we try we will never know.  I'm probably the most negative person ever but I am determined to go for it all guns blazzing and I won't give up until we have a baby or the money runs out (i'm sure the money will run out sooner)!  Have a look around some of the other posts, you may find people in the same situation as yourselves (we need donor eggs as had premature menapause at 17 so find the donor eggs posts very helpful for us).  The ladies on here are soooo supportive and their knowledge is amazing.

I hope you are not too disheartened, there are so many positive stories.  Hoping you will be one of them xxx


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Forgot to say, have a read of LWC Swansea thread as some of the treatment has to be done there and not Cardiff (not sure if they told you that, Cardiff clinic doesn't have facilities for egg collection/transfer) xxx


----------



## clanix (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi again,
Appointment went well.  I had a low AMH result so am going on short protocol of drugs - they quoted me a price of £1686 for the drugs alone!!  but she was more than happy to give me a private prescription if I wanted to shop around for cheaper drugs (she even gave me a name and number of the ASDA pharmacy) 
So i googled the drugs and found a site 'Chemist Direct' and added everything she said to my basket and it comes to only £300 - surely that can't be right??  far too much of a difference.

Can anyone recommend somewhere to buy the drugs??

Clanix


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Try ferring they are usually the cheapest. 300quid would deffo not be right. 

I believe ferring or adso would be the cheapest and probably a lot cheaper than your clinic


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Try ferring they are usually the cheapest. 300quid would deffo not be right. 

I believe ferring or adso would be the cheapest and probably a lot cheaper than your clinic


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

I have my first consulatation there on 9th December  


Sooooo excited!!!


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi,  
we are starting surrogacy there in the New Year.  We have already had a couple of appointments and the counselling session.
Having been in Bristol on the NHS I thought they were lovely in Cardiff, and very efficient.  We (and surro) will have to got to Swansea for the FET, and I am currently arranging the transfer of the frosties from Bristol to Swansea so any reports on Kynisi couriers would be appreciated.
Oh, and this HAS to work.  There is no alternative


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello Staceyemma and Stubborn.  Hope you are both well.  Wishing you all the luck in the world with treatment at the clinic.  They are lovely there.

Hi Clanix, how are you hun?  Did you manage to sort out the drugs for your treatment?  

I'm nervously waiting for the donor to have egg collection and then egg transfer sometime next week hopefully.

xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Stubborn love the name btw. Loads and loads of luck with your journey. A few of my friends have been through surrgocy and had success


----------



## clanix (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi again,

I'd typed in wrong quantity of Menopur (the expensive one) so that's why so cheap!  BUT i got a private prescription from LWC and bought my drugs at Pentwyn ASDA for about £1100, so I saved £500 from the LWC price.  They were absolutely fine with it and the nurse even gave me the number of the ASDA pharmacy to find out.

So now I have the drugs and I'm waiting for cycle to start to use them!  I've very nervous and worried and I haven't got anyone to talk to about it (i'm not telling my friends or family about it in case it doesn't work - i can't stand sympathy!)

Hope you're all well and good luck to you all!

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Aww bless ya. There are lots of ladies here to talk to so please don't feel alone


----------



## clanix (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks kara, and congrats on the BFP!!

I can only afford one cycle at lwc so am feeling doubly stressed that it has to work!

Xxx


----------

